# Anyone have any tips to beat insomnia !



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am sooo tired I think my eyes will pop out! I have tried having a milky drink, tried watching a bit of very boring t.v, tried reading ..usually that is quite good but not anymore ... I seem to have had my quota of sleep again tonight and I am wide awake but shattered  if anyone has any tips I would love to try them out.  Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Cat ...   so sorry 2 her about your insomia I know how it can be I used to work shifts and the amount of time i spent in bed watching the clock was awful an old friend of mine told me about a technique that he tried and it has always worked 4 me ... so its worth a try ... you have to go 2 bed in the usual way and lay flat on your back and start relaxing from your toes , to your feet , to your ankles , to your calfs , to your knees , to your thighs   and gradually work you way your body I have never got passed my waist !!!! 
Maybe of no use 2u but its worth a go ... good luck & keep us posted on how u get on 
sending u   

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I used to suffer but don't anymore.....I keep a lavender scented pillow under my pillow and have an ovaltine before bedtime.....I sleep straight through.

I found that my sleeping got better when I started acupuncture.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Might be worth trying acupuncture or reflexology.  Lavender can help,  warm bath,  ovaltine.  I have a hypnosis CD which does what nic says, relaxes you from your toes right up your body.  Avoid eating or drinking caffeine too late x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for your responses   .. I have the trying to conceive hypnotheraphy cd which normally works a treat ..but I don't seem to be able to concentrate on it enough my mind just goes wandering off .. the lavender pillow is worth a try-is lavender oil in a bath a big no no.. cos I have a relaxing bath oil with that in otherwise ..but had a feeling you couldn't use that when trying to get pregnant..I just feel sick this morning   as soo tired so will try anything really for some lovely sleepso thanks for giving me different things to try everyone x..only two more days of clomid to go whoohey!      

Lots of       to everyone.  Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sitting here crying my eyes out again (you would have thought I would have run out by now!) I am soooo tired I woke up at 1.15am and have not been able to go back to sleep so I am like zombie woman ..my head is pounding..I had no problems going to sleep initially following everyones tips..but once I am awake that is it ..I am wide awake but shattered at the same time. 

This has been the worst week I have had on the clomid..I guess cos I am now on a higher dose .. feel so down ..I seem to have lost one of my closest friends because I reacted to her telling me I wasn't doing all I could ..but didn't explain what she meant by it !! 

So I think in future I will hibernate this week of each cycle as it makes you so sensitive to things ..and I don't want to lose all my friends. 

..... Really happy for Ros today .. so grinning through the tears for you hun ..it gives us all hope and it couldn't have happened to a nicer person x


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hang in there - don't forget each month can be different on clomid - as I have been finding out !
Lack of sleep can do terrible things to your sense of self - sending you lots of bubbles and good luck Ruth


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth it helps just to be able to share how you feel .. I am remaining positive but feel really down at the same time if that makes sense   have just had a good friend round and feel a bit more cheerful     .. going to go out for a walk in the sunshine that might make me feel better ! at least it is the last night of clomid tonight ..not sure if I can cope with too many more nights with 2.5 hrs sleep. 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well it is 3.30am and I am wide awake  .. but hey I got 3.5 hrs instead of 2.5 so things are improving    

No more clomid this cycle hurray !!! (sorry clomid I know you are lovely baby making stuff really -god I am talking to my medication now I really am losing the plot   )


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Feel grrrrreat this morning    ..as no AF now and got 5hrs sleep                       
..just shows it is the clomid that does it! but it will be worth it if I get the BFP at the end of it !!        

Thanks for all your support during this very long week ..love you all x 

Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

OH  Cat thats excellent news glad u had 5 hours !!! & fingers x 4 a  
xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks hun .. I feel great I love my sleep lol ..ooh not long for you for testing hun ..lots of         
for you and some more     

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I am awake again   drugs I am sure.. it is soooo wierd what these drugs do to you.. seem to be suffering with more s/e on this cycle than any other..hopefully that is a good sign..    seem to be having a lot more twinges etc this cycle which the Dr said was ovaries kicking in! .. keep wondering what is going on in there ..shame we can't have a window eh..   might have some breakfast I am starving all of a sudden! Cat x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Cat,
I'm suffering with insomnia too- I'm so tired that I can get to sleep ok then am awake at 2 or 3 and takes hours to get back to sleep.  Not good when I start work at 7am !! I always wake up feeling hungry too.  

This is my first cycle  of clomid but am now on cd22 and symptoms are no better - not sure if I just expect to wake up every night now !!

Ruth


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hun you have my sympathies..I know how horrible it is .. especially when you wake up feeling so awake ..I have ended up watching so many of those see/hear programmes at 2-3am .. it drives you potty..all you can do hun is try and get an early night or catch up at the weekend if possible.. I sooo hate that feeling when you know you have got to get up soon and you are about ready to fall back asleep.. thinking of you and sending you a big  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well it is 2.56am and wide awake surprise surprise (eh just call me Cilla) .. I seem to be awake more often than not at this time of the morning ..wonder what exciting things people are up to to make me wake at this hr.. have let the cats out they love it when I am awake in the middle of the night as it means they get to go out and play mischief..always feel a little bit icky at this time but could be cos I am soooo tired....must stop analysing all my symptoms cos don't want to crash and burn next week !!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Cat,

I'm really sorry that you are suffering with this Cycle of Clomid   I'm hoping that you will be able to get back to normal soon. I know how you feel as the cycle of Clomid at 150 mg gave me really bad insomnia and when I could get to sleep I had terrible nightmares. I'm sending you loads of                              

Tina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Tina..it's not too bad at weekends cos by the time I would normally have to go to work I can go back to bed as by that point I am so exhausted..it is in the week that it's a killer when you can't catch up ..and I just want to fall asleep on my desk. 

I have never had a problem sleeping before this treatment and love my sleep.. I am hoping that each cycle won't be the same! Cat x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh Cat, what a nightmare when you can't sleep! 

I was wide awake at 3pm this morning too!  In fact, it is quite a regular occurence in my Clomid 2wws - waking up with   morning sickness type symptoms (see my latest Clomid side effects post!) and feeling convinced that I'm preggers and then remembering that I'm possibly not as had these symptoms when AF came in the last months.

But then maybe we are!    . As you say, no giving up until  arrives!!

I hope you managed to get back to sleep. I had some hot milk and nibbled on some oat cakes to ease the nausea and then luckily managed to drift off again. 

How are you feeling today?

I need to get on with some reading for the course I'm doing (yawn!) This site is a great distraction!!!

  

Love Vicster
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes it is I ran a bath about half an hr ago and yet to go anywhere near it  
did manage to go to sleep about 7.30 until 10ish so not too bad.

Yes I get the same symptoms as you - curse the clomid for fooling us into hoping we might have BFP!!   but then again                      
        
Maybe we will ..we seem to be having a good month of BFP's so who knows!

Oh well not long to go and I will find out for sure..

Cat x


----------

